# Hog Happinin in Shelby, NC Nov. 5 & 6



## 3 Olives (Sep 21, 2010)

Is anyone competing in the Hog Happinin comp. in Shelby, NC on Nov. 5 & 6? I'm thinking of driving up that Sat. and checking it out.


----------



## brownkw (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not competing but would like to check it out.


----------



## Goober (Sep 29, 2010)

Well fortunately my antecedents who was indigenous to the NC geography was smart enough to migrate to God's Country as expeditiously as possible. Doubt we be able to make it. Some of us still have painful chromosomes from that neck of the woods. 

goob


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 30, 2010)

Goober said:
			
		

> Well fortunately my antecedents who was indigenous to the NC geography was smart enough to migrate to God's Country as expeditiously as possible. Doubt we be able to make it. Some of us still have painful chromosomes from that neck of the woods.
> 
> goob


Your leaving explains the rise in IQ scores. Thanks.


----------



## Goober (Oct 2, 2010)

Hmmm. Lol. Your a funny Boy. 

Goober


----------



## DarylCincy (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about riding down just to check it out, sounds like its a great event?


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 14, 2010)

We judged it one year.  It is a great event.  Lots of Qers and lots of Cars.


----------



## DarylCincy (Oct 24, 2010)

DarylCincy said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about riding down just to check it out, sounds like its a great event?



  Yes I will be there that Saturday around 9:30am to check it out.
Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## DarylCincy (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Hog Happinin in Shelby, NC Nov. 5 & 6 Pic's*

Had a great time there! Pic's


----------

